
Indian chicken farms found to breed drug-resistant superbugs - arkj
https://www.ft.com/content/766b756e-6d39-11e7-bfeb-33fe0c5b7eaa
======
nitin_flanker
Google mirror to read the article:
[https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web...](https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjvl6b66JnVAhVIhrwKHd3bDjMQFggnMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcontent%2F766b756e-6d39-11e7-bfeb-33fe0c5b7eaa%3Fmhq5j%3De1&usg=AFQjCNF86SD5ugNjOh66N3k_9Zyp55GJJA)

>Large-scale poultry farmers in India mostly give their fowl feed pre-mixed
with low doses of antibiotics, which helps the birds gain weight faster,
allowing them to be brought to market in an average of 30 days, as opposed to
35.

And that low doses of antibiotics is the reason of bacterias in chickens being
immune to most of the drugs.

